# Raleigh - Durham Weekly Income



## Romer (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey,

I'm moving this summer from Milwaukee, WI to Raleigh, NC. I'm doing UBER here in Milwaukee and make $1,000 - $1500 a week in the Winter time. I haven't work in Summer time but I heard stories about making $2,000 - $3,000 a week. I have checked UBER rates in Raleigh, NC and it looks relatively low compare to my area. I'm worried and not sure of how much I can make per week in Raleigh, NC. I would like to know how much in average you make per week (Full Time) ? or working in weekends only ? My care is UBERx.

Thanks


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Try to connect with these drivers.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Raleigh-Durham/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum @Romer


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Romer said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm moving this summer from Milwaukee, WI to Raleigh, NC. I'm doing UBER here in Milwaukee and make $1,000 - $1500 a week in the Winter time. I haven't work in Summer time but I heard stories about making $2,000 - $3,000 a week. I have checked UBER rates in Raleigh, NC and it looks relatively low compare to my area. I'm worried and not sure of how much I can make per week in Raleigh, NC. I would like to know how much in average you make per week (Full Time) ? or working in weekends only ? My care is UBERx.
> 
> Thanks


The rates in Raleigh for Uber X are .75 cents per mile &3.00 minimum fare, one of the lowest fares in US. Good luck with that!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> The rates in Raleigh for Uber X are .75 cents per mile &3.00 minimum fare, one of the lowest fares in US. Good luck with that!


I can't believe anyone is stupid enough to get behind the wheel for that kind of money.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Summer is dead, at least it was last year. School is out so you will miss out on all the short rides for $1.60 after Uber's cut. $3.00 - 1.00 SR fee, -20%. Takes minimum of 10 minutes to do, 3-4 to get to pax, 3-4 to get pax in car, 3-4 to get pax to destination. If you can figure out how to make money on that, good luck! Bottom line: driving X you can make a little money driving from 1-3am Friday and Sat. night, the rest of the time you are trading car equity for cash if you are lucky. I stopped driving X, only do select now, except for high surges and to make the guarantees. You will bust your ass to GROSS 7-800 dollars before vehicle expenses if you work 50-60 hours.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I can't believe anyone is stupid enough to get behind the wheel for that kind of money.


Oh they are!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I can't believe anyone is stupid enough to get behind the wheel for that kind of money.


Go check the Raleigh Durham Uber.net forum page...still driving. I wonder if I quit @.90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in Dallas to soon...mmmmm nope!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Go check the Raleigh Durham Uber.net forum page...still driving. I wonder if I quit @.90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in Dallas to soon...mmmmm nope!!


I had quit taking X fares in my XL when fares were much higher because it was just a money loser i.e. a break even deal. Now it's a real LOSS. So it's just out of the question entirely. I swear those dipshits at Uber and Lyft can't do math AND don't care if they can or can't. And neither can drivers for the most part.

I expect most stupid enough to still be driving will have a short lived shelf life.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I had quit taking X fares in my XL when fares were much higher because it was just a money loser i.e. a break even deal. Now it's a real LOSS. So it's just out of the question entirely. I swear those dipshits at Uber and Lyft can't do math AND don't care if they can or can't. And neither can drivers for the most part.
> 
> I expect most stupid enough to still be driving will have a short lived shelf life.


I only drove X for Uber but understand why you don't drive X anymore..not profitable. The one time I was at the local Uber office in Dallas & showed them my costs of driving with numbers they just had a blank stare & said really?? I sat there & just rolled my eyes.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Romer said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm moving this summer from Milwaukee, WI to Raleigh, NC. I'm doing UBER here in Milwaukee and make $1,000 - $1500 a week in the Winter time. I haven't work in Summer time but I heard stories about making $2,000 - $3,000 a week. I have checked UBER rates in Raleigh, NC and it looks relatively low compare to my area. I'm worried and not sure of how much I can make per week in Raleigh, NC. I would like to know how much in average you make per week (Full Time) ? or working in weekends only ? My care is UBERx.
> 
> Thanks


My suggestion don't move unless it's a full time job that's not Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I only drove X for Uber but understand why you don't drive X anymore..not profitable. The one time I was at the local Uber office in Dallas & showed them my costs of driving with numbers they just had a blank stare & said really?? I sat there & just rolled my eyes.


Uber obviously doesn't give two chits about drivers actually making any money. They'll insult drivers all the way to bankruptcy with lower and lower rates. Burn and churn dem drivers.


----------

